# Making Baseplate from polycarbonate



## cseymour (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi All,
I had purchased a polycarbonate baseplate from Rockler. What it turned out to be was a sheet of 12" x 12" polycarbonate, no holes, no markings or instructions.

Does anyone know where I could find instructions for making a baseplate and ideally, one for a Craftsman plunge router. 

I have an idea of what I should do -- but if I could find specifics that would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cseymour said:


> Hi All,
> I had purchased a polycarbonate baseplate from Rockler. What it turned out to be was a sheet of 12" x 12" polycarbonate, no holes, no markings or instructions.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find instructions for making a baseplate and ideally, one for a Craftsman plunge router.
> ...


Hi Chris - is this for a base plate or a table mounting plate? 12x12 is a pretty good sized baseplate. Actually the process isn't that much different between the two though.
For your case, I would remove the plastic base plate from the router. Center it on the plate as best you can. I would just use combination squares to make sure I had the same distance from both long edges and the same distance from both short edges. That will get you close. Use double face tape to hold it in that position. Use the appropriate holes in the router base plate to drill the mounting holes in your new plate. Drill the holes slightly larger, 1/16" should be plenty, and countersink for pan head screws. Now, mount the new plate on your router, as close to centered as you can. Try to get the screws centered in their countersinks. Install a 1/8" plunging router bit, spiral bit is likely the best, and plunge a hole through the new plate. Now use that hole to drill the bit opening, or, if you want to use guide bushings on this plate, drill the appropriate holes and reliefs for the type of bushing. The bushing set up would just be for the Oak Park or Porter Cable two piece bushings.. Other mfg have other schemes. Hope this helps


----------



## dougj71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sears has base plate set.Comes with 5 or 6 sizes.


----------



## cseymour (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies.
John, thanks for the detailed reply. I will give it a go this evening.

Cheers.

Chris


----------

